# FLY... with extension tubes... focus stacking?



## tmjjk (Jun 21, 2012)

I have heard the phrase "focus stacking" and was wondering if someone could clue me in.  I am using a canon xs with a 50mm 1.4 with some cheapy extension tubes.  I am guessing focus stacking is taking multiple pics of the same image with different areas in focus and then combining them in post?  C&C greatly welcome


----------



## sm4him (Jun 21, 2012)

Start here:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/macro-photography/287485-my-macro-method.html

Then ask sparky480 for additional help.

But you'll have a tough time focus stacking that fly. Unless it's dead. Or very, very still.


----------



## tmjjk (Jun 21, 2012)

thank you!


----------

